# Not many stray pets strolling around



## DDM (May 31, 2006)

Not many stray pets strolling around these parts.:help:


----------



## stihlatit (May 31, 2006)

I took a swamp boat ride with Captain Rick when I was in Florida and he was telling me that they don't have a lot of wife or mother-in-law problems.


----------



## spacemule (Jun 1, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> I took a swamp boat ride with Captain Rick when I was in Florida and he was telling me that they don't have a lot of wife or mother-in-law problems.


And in those parts of the world, the wife is the mother-in-law.


----------



## eric_271 (Jun 18, 2006)

DDM said:


> Not many stray pets strolling around these parts.:help:




I had about 4 or 5 with in twenty feet of me last week while fishing in the glades. Its not true that they are scared of man. I will try to bring some pic's home next time. The longer I fished, more kept popping up. There were 3 people killed in miami my first week there. One gator came right up on a jogging path and killed a woman. You might have seen that on the news.


----------



## Marky Mark (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd love to trap a gator one day, but for now I'll stick to furbearers until I get and invite.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 18, 2006)

eric_271 said:


> I had about 4 or 5 with in twenty feet of me last week while fishing in the glades. Its not true that they are scared of man. I will try to bring some pic's home next time. The longer I fished, more kept popping up. There were 3 people killed in miami my first week there. One gator came right up on a jogging path and killed a woman. You might have seen that on the news.




Good place to pack a little persuasion, say in a .44 mag or better.


----------

